
Elon Musk is going to keep blowing your mind - rktaparia
https://taps.substack.com/p/elon-musk-is-going-to-keep-blowing
======
b-x
When he tweets about his support for organizing coups in foreign countries to
support his businesses, his ethics should be exhaustively questioned.

